# HTML5 Webkit Datepicker deaktivieren?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
weiß jemand wie ich den Datepicker von Webkit ausschalten kann.
Ich habe einen jQuery Datepicker eingebaut und die beiden liegen im Chrome übereinander.

Viele Grüße


----------



## CPoly (5. Juni 2013)

Wieso benutzt du denn `type="date"` und zusätzlich den Datepicker?

Du könntest z.B. mit Modernizr den support für date-input prüfen und den Datepicker conditional instanzieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,
ich dachte das über „type“ auch die Art der Eingabe gesteuert wird.
Hab jetzt mit Formularen noch nicht soviel Erfahrung .

Würdest du in so einem Fall weiterhin type:text verwenden?

Ich verwende den Datepicker weil ich den so stylen kann das es zum Rest der Webseite passt.
An Modernizr hab ich jetzt garnicht gedacht. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## CPoly (5. Juni 2013)

Wenn du sowieso deinen eigenen Datepicker willst, bleibt bei "text". Browser die ein unbekanntes "type" finden, nehmen als fallback "text".

Modernizr käme nur in Frage, wenn du auch tatsächlich den nativen datepicker willst, sofern er vorhanden ist.


----------

